# Corporal Richard Findley



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Corporal Richard Findley 
*Prince George's County Police Department
Maryland*
End of Watch: Friday, June 27, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 10 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Friday, June 27, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Automobile
*Suspect Info:* At large
Corporal Richard Findley was struck and killed by a stolen automobile while attempting to arrest its occupants. He and several other officers were conducting surveillance on the vehicle when they observed two occupants enter it and attempt to drive away.

When the officers attempted to block the vehicle's path with their patrol car the suspects rammed. Corporal Findley then exited the car and was struck by the vehicle.

The suspects fled the scene and remain at large.

Corporal Findley had served with the agency for 10 years and also served as a volunteer firefighter with the Beltsville Volunteer Fire Department. He is survived by his wife and two daughters.
Agency Contact Information
Prince George's County Police Department
7600 Barlowe Road
Palmer Park, MD 20785

Phone: (301) 772-4748

_*Please contact the Prince George's County Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Corporal Findley! Your duty in the community has ended. Serve with St Michael and protect the brethren.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Fallen Maryland Officer Laid to Rest

BELTSVILLE, Md. -- 
Law enforcement officers remembered one of their own in a funeral service Thursday for Cpl. Richard Findley. 
Findley, 39, died Friday after he was struck by the driver of a stolen pickup truck during a traffic stop in Laurel. 
His funeral service began at 11 a.m. at St. Joseph's Church in Beltsville. A color guard holding the Maryland flag and flags from local jurisdictions assembled outside the church. After the funeral, a procession traveled past the volunteer fire department, where Findley served, on the way to Lakemount Memorial Gardens in Davidsonville for Findley's burial. 
Hundreds of firefighters and police officers from jurisdictions throughout the Metro area met behind the Beltsville barrack of the Prince George's County Police Department Thursday morning to meet and talk about their fallen colleague. 
"It's true, like losing someone in your family," said Sgt. Kenneth Harley with D.C. police. "These are people that don't necessarily put on the same uniform, but they do the same job. If the opportunity arose, they would help you, just like they would help any other law enforcement officer whether in their agency or without."

"Cpl. Findley was the epitome of a civil servant. He worked tireless hours for the police department, then he would go to the fire department and volunteer extra hours with them, oftentimes sacrificing time with his family," said Lt. Eric Wooleyhand with Prince George's County Police Department. 
Mourners also gathered Wednesday evening for a viewing service for the slain Prince George's County officer. 
D.C. Police Chief Cathy Lanier was one of thousands who stood in line to honor Findley. 
"It just shows you what kind of man he was. He was known throughout the community. You can't work at District 6 Station here for as many years as he did and volunteer for 20 years and not make several friends in the community," Wooleyhand said. 
"It's a huge loss, not just for the police department, not just for the fire department, but for Prince George's County," he continued.

The man who was charged Saturday in Findley's death, 19-year-old Ronnie White, was found dead in his jail cell on Sunday. The medical examiner said White died from asphyxiation and strangulation. 
Prince George's County police expressed frustration that the death of the inmate is overshadowing the death of the officer. Fraternal Order of Police Lodge 89 President Vince Canales said officers understand White's death is tragic, but that Findley's sacrifice should not be overlooked. 
Maryland Gov. Martin O'Malley ordered the state flag be flown at half-staff until sunset Thursday in memory of Findley, a 10-year veteran of the county police. 
Findley was also a volunteer firefighter in the county.

"He was a wonderful person," said Al Schwartz, chief of the Beltsville Volunteer Fire Department, where Findley served for 20 years. "He could make you smile in a heartbeat." 
Members of the Beltsville Volunteer Fire Department attended Wednesday's viewing in force. An American flag was hanging over the funeral home from a ladder truck. 
At the firehouse where Findley volunteered, the trucks bore black bunting and the firefighters wore red and blue wristbands -- the red representing the fire department and the blue representing the police department. 
The last person killed in the line of duty in Prince George's County prior to Findley was Steven Gaughan, a close friend of Findley. Findley was the 25th Prince George's County police officer killed in the line of duty.

Findley is survived by a wife and two young daughters. 
Findley's cruiser is draped in black bunting and parked near St. Joseph's and the 6th District station, where Findley worked. 
Maryland State Police and the FBI are investigating White's death.

*Story From: **nbc4.com*


----------

